# Only 14 weeks (2nd baby) and think I can feel my baby move!!!



## Tracy80

Hi everyone 

I'm 14 weeks pregnant with my second baby and have started to feel little fluttering movements in my already rather large tummy. I'm pretty sure this is my baby moving but know its probably classed as being a little too early for this. With my daughter I didn't feel anything for the first 20 weeks so this is crazy. I would love to hear if any of you have experienced this too? xx


----------



## halinichols

i am also pregnant with my 2nd, 15 weeks tomorrow, and i thought i felt a full on sommersault at 12 weeks. it was a huge noticeable movement, and all i was doing was laying on my back on the couch. sometimes now i think i feel flutters, but as i lay down every night in bed i push on my tummy a little to see if baby will respond, nothing TOO noticeable yet.


----------



## JoulesRulez

I started feeling baby at around the same time too, had it confirmed by OH as were sitting on the couch and he put his hand on my belly and felt it too...


----------



## armywife11

This is my first.. I have an anterior placenta and I felt movements at 15 weeks. So its possible.


----------



## gretavon

Yep. This is number two and I started feeling movement at 14 weeks.


----------



## purplepeenut

Possible for sure! I thought I felt somthing at 12 + 1/2 weeks but ruled it out cause it was so early. I had an ultrasound at 13 weeks and bub was measuring at 14 weeks and was 8cm long. The tech said she wouldn't be suprised if I could feel movement. I told her I thought I'd felt somthing but ruled it out and she said that a lot of woman who have had babies before start to feel movement around then. It's not that babies move earlier in subsequent pregnancies, you just notice it because you know what it feels like. Theres no reason you can't feel it if you are paying attention :) It also depends how your uterus and bub are positioned. As I started to get a bump at 12 weeks I'm pretty sure mines sitting more 'out' then 'in' like those woman who's bumps don't get very big and sit against their backs more. I can't wait till hubby can feel it too I'm sure he'll be over the moon and it still hasn't sunk in for him that we are having a baby lol. He's still in shock I think but getting very excited.


----------



## Shadowcat

Absolutely possible - I started feeling little pops at 13'ish weeks.


----------



## Tracy80

Thank you all for your replies. How exciting!! I thought you would all say I'm going crazy so its lovely to hear that other people have felt their babies so early. What a magical time! I can't wait until my partner and daughter can feel him/her too x


----------



## baby112413

Hi this is my first baby and when I wake up in morning i lay there in bed and i feel little thumps and then i thought oh its gas and Iightly thumped it ( not hard ) and few mins later it responded but only if its when i relax or if its too loud . Occasionally ill feel it standing up . I am slightly showing a bit but i was amazed kind of cause I'm only 14 weeks and 2 days and I'm about 5"3 and 111 lbs pre pregnancy


----------



## AliKitts

im pregnant with my second and last night i thought i could feel something move in there, it definitely wasnt gas!


----------



## undomestic

I started feeling movements at 13 weeks + 5 days, and this is my first.. It was definitely baby, and when I'm laying on my back I can feel it.. I can't wait for them to get stronger and for my husband to be able to feel it as well..


----------



## AliKitts

i cant wait until my hubby can feel it too! i wonder how far along you are when you first feel kicks on the outside?


----------



## baby112413

Well this is my first Iknow it wasn't gas lol its was thumping me lol I lightly tap my stomach to see if it will tap back and sometimes it does sometimes it don't I'm 14 weeks and 2 days


----------

